# MLB Feeds



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Has it been reported if XM is going to have the home and away feeds for the upcoming playoffs?


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Has it been reported if XM is going to have the home and away feeds for the upcoming playoffs?


They usually do beginning either with the league championship series or the 2nd round.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

They at least announced 3 feeds for today's Tigers/Twins game.


----------

